# Watch groxy fight the mister!



## Kharnifex (Mar 24, 2010)

it's pretty funny.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVerf8PuEpc" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVerf8PuEpc</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Cali 202 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thats funny, my tegu does the same thing with the spray bottle when I mist his enclosure hehe


----------



## wyattroa (Mar 24, 2010)

mine just runs into her hide.. but then again i have not seen her since nov, so who knows what she does anymore


----------

